# anyone bring any in



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

on the maumee this morning? heading out after work for a while, will be fishing bluegrass. brown waders black STIHL hat and sunglasses.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

did you do any good I was there this morning got a late start and no decent place to fish. I got a big fat Zero Maybe next weekend will be better.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

No I didn't end up fiahing. I went down there and couldn't fish where I like so I just walked around down there for a while. I'll be fishing tomorrow too.....if I get a spot.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Got these 3 today....alot of ppl there....not many caught... snagged probably 7-8


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

No walleye but I did end up with a smallmouth - LOL . He hit that floating jig head on the way out in about 2' of water - couldn't believe it, thought I had a snag - HA









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn that looks like a pretty nice small mouth.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Went out Fri. for about 4 hr. at Side Cut.... Got 0 and seen 3 eyes taken. Must have been 25 boats and over a hundred on shore fishing.
You about ready to try the Gravel piles in the Maumee Bay Park? I'll give you a call after you get off work.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I got to go out this afternoon...got three. Saw lots of threes and twos....not as many limits today.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tontogany1 said:


> No walleye but I did end up with a smallmouth - LOL . He hit that floating jig head on the way out in about 2' of water - couldn't believe it, thought I had a snag - HA
> View attachment 72140
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty nice unexpected surprise! I'll take one of those any day of the week!


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Park & Bass - I feel pretty lucky getting that one - hope that luck stays with me the rest of the year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you get a length on that smallie?, looks to be 18 or 19 inches. Awesome fish.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

Naw - didn't have tape or scale on me - I will next time though - LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey erie im ready when you are. ill be going down to the river today when i get off work. probably around 3 or so. went down there sunday and joined the crowd. had to respool 3 times after having some reel issues. didnt catch s*&t.........had a few on.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Snagged one and lost another but I did get alot of ice on the pole which was fun to break after a few casts. 

It was still a great day to be on the water.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I hit Orleans the river yesterday and hooked up about 15 times only left with one on my stringer. Seen guys catching them. Also seen a guy in a kayak fiahing and it looked like he wasn't having a great time. This was across from bluegrass island


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

PARK92 said:


> I hit Orleans the river yesterday and hooked up about 15 times only left with one on my stringer. Seen guys catching them. Also seen a guy in a kayak fiahing and it looked like he wasn't having a great time. This was across from bluegrass island


he was slightly cold!  that wind was brutal yesterday!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yea it was very windy out. The wind will whip right down the river


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

PARK92 said:


> hey erie im ready when you are. ill be going down to the river today when i get off work. probably around 3 or so. went down there sunday and joined the crowd. had to respool 3 times after having some reel issues. didnt catch s*&t.........had a few on.


where were you fishing when you had to respool three times! I will make sure I stay away from that area with all the line in the water! lol


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

HA i was at bluegrass. im headed to the river in about 15 mins.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Props go out to the fishermen who cleaned up old line and garbage yesterday.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

I know most guys use twister tails with floating jigs. Curious if any one has tryed Big Joshys with floaters or lead heads. I've had some good luck with them in other aplications and think I'll bring some up with me next week. Only down side I see is they can get expensive in a snaggy river.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

perchjerk said:


> I know most guys use twister tails with floating jigs. Curious if any one has tryed Big Joshys with floaters or lead heads. I've had some good luck with them in other aplications and think I'll bring some up with me next week. Only down side I see is they can get expensive in a snaggy river.


Are you talking about using them instead of curly tailed grubs? I was wondering if anyone tried drop-shotting something like that under a slip-bobber...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im sure they would work..but for the most part..maumee fishing is pretty much proffessional snagging, not bashing it at all, i love fishing the run...but your really just drifting the leader on the bottom until the line or floating head hits the fish in the mouth... so using a jig, swim bait,tube.. probly not too different.sometimes they actually do hit the lure though


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

9Left said:


> im sure they would work..but for the most part..maumee fishing is pretty much proffessional snagging,...


Okay thanks for the reply, lol. I figured as much. This should be an interesting road trip to say the least


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

9Left said:


> im sure they would work..but for the most part..maumee fishing is pretty much proffessional snagging, not bashing it at all, i love fishing the run...but your really just drifting the leader on the bottom until the line or floating head hits the fish in the mouth... so using a jig, swim bait,tube.. probly not too different.sometimes they actually do hit the lure though


Boy I wish I could place that hook right in the fishes mouth with all my other fishing throughout the year. Never realized I was so good at it. But only in the Maumee.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Bluegrass and buttonwood fished great today! me and my buddy caught a bunch! saw a lot on stringers too! tried downstream from there and river is low and slow hard to get goo drifts!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be headed out in the morning. I'm not sure which spot I'll hit, though. I like to fish the perrysburg side. How was ft meigs hittin today? If anyone want to meet up shoot me a PM.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Was at buttonwood this morning just before work and got 2 legals in about an hour. It was crowded with the lower water and I also snagged two others in the eye and nose and threw them back. Felt good to feel walleye head shaking again!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

